# Freezer Extreme ???



## Joey101 (May 16, 2008)

does anyone know when the arctic cooling freezer extreme will come out?

The pricing and spec are all on the AC website but I cant find it anywhere, I'm confused


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm looking and the original press releases says it was supposed to be released in Feb08, and now I'm seeing a release of Jul08. However, I can't find it anywhere. I would wait until there are some benchmark reviews of the cooler's performance first. I spent about 3 weeks researching for a new cooler for my system and after looking at all the specs, I narrowed it down to these 2:

http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=18&lng=en
and
http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_p..._ifx-14.html?art=MTQyMywxLCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==

if i find out anymore about the arctic cooler...i'll post back.  good luck


----------



## Joey101 (May 16, 2008)

those look like decent coolers and I quite like the look of them, although if the freezer extreme is as good as they say it will be, then it should be a notch better than both.

thanks for the reply


----------

